# Malta Angels baby boy



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Too cute!!! :wub::wub::wub:

Again, I'm not sure if the site is up-to-date, so call and ask!

MaltAngels Maltese Puppies For Sale

Enjoy!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww he's REALLY adorable. I love his face!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

What a little doll baby !


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

He is adorable! I love his face too!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*He is a cutie!!*

Why is he missing a tooth at nine months?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Why is he missing a tooth at nine months?


I believe it is not "missing" (like a 'hole') there is a baby tooth there where it should have been an adult one.B)


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Why is he missing a tooth at nine months?


He probably never had that tooth to begin with. It's just like any other minor thing such as teeth not meeting in a scissor bite, etc. Sometimes they don't have all of their teeth, just like people. The pup may have had all of his baby teeth, but there probably was no adult tooth underneath to push through.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

He's a cutie for sure!!!! Looks like a happy baby!!!:wub:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

LJSquishy said:


> He probably never had that tooth to begin with. It's just like any other minor thing such as teeth not meeting in a scissor bite, etc. Sometimes they don't have all of their teeth, just like people. The pup may have had all of his baby teeth, but there probably was no adult tooth underneath to push through.


Exactly. He's a gorgeous dog who had all his baby teeth and that's why he was kept as a show hopeful. His adult teeth came in and his baby teeth fell out, all except one baby tooth that he still has but no adult tooth behind it, hence the statement that he is missing a tooth.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

That is one gorgeous boy....my gosh!!!! Beautiful.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

He's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

MaryH said:


> Exactly. He's a gorgeous dog who had all his baby teeth and that's why he was kept as a show hopeful. His adult teeth came in and his baby teeth fell out, all except one baby tooth that he still has but no adult tooth behind it, hence the statement that he is missing a tooth.


Thanks for explaining that to me. He sure is adorable!!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

he is adorable! My Lacy is missing two adult teeth...one on each side. (the little teeth on the sides between the canine and the molars). She just never had them.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Such beautiful eyes!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I keep telling my little rescue guy, Butchie, that if he doesn't hurry up and grow some more coat, I'm going to go for this little angel! :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful little boy, reminds me of my Noelle. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

oh my goodness....what a beauty!!! Anyone looking for a gorgeous malt....go for it!!!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Positively precious!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I adore my MaltAngel. :wub: 

He does look like a cutie pie. :innocent:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

He's no longer listed. My little rescue earned enough of a reprieve ... still I'm sad that gorgeous little MaltAngel is not mine. I wonder if someone who visits this board got him? 

I'll just have to work harder on Butchie's beauty treatments--as well as his behavior.


----------

